# Hello Fello Gravies!



## JudyK (Dec 17, 2009)

It's Judy K, most know me from Thyroid Chat or Mediboard. I am down to needing one more Strabismus Surgery and am on 5 mcg Cytomel and 125 Synthroid.

Most know I was on 60 to 80 mgs of PREDNISONE and it REALLY screwed me up, my life up everything. I have had my lid lift, implant put under the left eye, radiation, thyroid removed, 2 Decomps. Pred gave me Dercum's Disease:

http://fatdisorders.org/what-are-fat-disorders/dercum’s-disease-adiposis-dolorosa/

I now have no life, no quality of life, But I am alive!!! And vow to keep fighting and praying Dr Herbst finds a cure for the Dercum's.

Judy

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JudyK said:


> It's Judy K, most know me from Thyroid Chat or Mediboard. I am down to needing one more Strabismus Surgery and am on 5 mcg Cytomel and 125 Synthroid.
> 
> Most know I was on 60 to 80 mgs of PREDNISONE and it REALLY screwed me up, my life up everything. I have had my lid lift, implant put under the left eye, radiation, thyroid removed, 2 Decomps. Pred gave me Dercum's Disease:
> 
> ...


JudyK...................I don't think any single person knows more about Graves', GED and Dercum's than you do!! Many posting here are going to benefit from your help.

hugs1


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

JudyK said:


> It's Judy K, most know me from Thyroid Chat or Mediboard. :hugs:


Mediboard! Really! Ha! The shark tank.

Sorry, there is a very unpleasant history - for many of us RAIers eons ago.

Welcome.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

JudyK said:


> It's Judy K, most know me from Thyroid Chat or Mediboard. I am down to needing one more Strabismus Surgery and am on 5 mcg Cytomel and 125 Synthroid.
> 
> Most know I was on 60 to 80 mgs of PREDNISONE and it REALLY screwed me up, my life up everything. I have had my lid lift, implant put under the left eye, radiation, thyroid removed, 2 Decomps. Pred gave me Dercum's Disease:
> 
> ...


Welcome back JudyK,

I am so sorry to hear the Graves hand you were given {{hugs}}.

Your kind and wonderful spirit still shines through.

So happy to see you again.
Lovlkn


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

Welcome ,and I remember you from my brief and unpleasant time on the other site as well...funny I have not been on there for years and things never change...

If I may be so bold how many Strabismus surgeries have you had..I am on #2 with #3 probably this year?


----------

